# Hooking up two stereos to laptop.



## kjfan1 (May 31, 2010)

I have a RCA bookshelf unit. RS2610 i believe. And a computer speaker system. 

I used a headphone splitter from the headphone jack on the laptop to plug the computer speakers in through and also the stereo through the aux inputs. 

I watched robin hood on netflix and the sound came out like a cross over was messed up. 

The talking was really quiet and the sound effects were out the roof. 

Any support much appreciated. Thanks guys. ray:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The audio is probably being sent out as Dolby Digital 5.1 - but your RCA is stereo only. In 5.1 the majority of voices come from the center channel - which your system doesn't have, while the music comes from the L/R speakers - which your does have.

Try to go into the Netflix setup and see if there's a stereo only setting.


----------

